# Georgia Teenager Has Been Sentenced To Life In Jail.  Trigger Warning.



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 5, 2019)

*Georgia teen is sentenced to life in prison for strangling his sister, 20, to death after siblings fought over the WiFi password - which he changed to play video games without others slowing the connection*

*Georgia teenager Kevon Watkins, 18, was sentenced to life in prison on Friday without the possibility of parole *
*He was found guilty of felony murder for strangling his 20-year-old sister Alexus Breanna Watkins to death in their Macon home on February 2, 2018*
*He was fighting with his mom over their internet speed and had changed the WiFi password so he could play video games with a fast connection*
*His sister intervened in the altercation fearing he'd become physical with their  mother, then the two began to fight on the ground *
*He then put his sister in a choke-hold and held her there for 15 minutes*
*He only let go when cops arrived on the scene and she was later pronounced dead from asphyxiation  *
*Alexus Watkins was engaged at the time of her death, she is survived by the fiance and her three-year-old son*
An 18-year-old teenager from Georgia has been sentenced to life in jail for strangling his sister to death in a fight over a WiFi password. 

Kevon Watkins was handed down his life in prison sentence without the possibility of parole on Friday, found guilty of strangling his 20-year-old sister Alexus Breanna Watkins to death in their Macon home on February 2, 2018. 

Kevon had waived his right to a jury trial and chose to have a Bibb County judge decide his fate and was found guilty of felony murder. 

He was 16 when the killer argued with his mother argued over the Internet service in their home and the altercation escalated into his sister's death. 

Kevon had changed the WiFi password so he could play video games without having his family members slowing the internet connection.

Alexus joined the fight, fearing that Kevon was about to become physical with their mother, according to a release by the Macon District Attorney's Office. 

Kevon and Alexus then began to fight and fell onto the ground. When their mother couldn't separate them, she called police. 

Evidence and testimony presented in the trial showed that Kevon placed his sister in a choke-hold and held her there for an estimated 15 minutes. 

Kevon released his sister only after deputies raided the home and ordered him to.

Deputies performed CPR in efforts to resuscitate her and she was declared dead  from asphyxiation at a local hospital that same night. 

His litter brother had also called 911 on him, calling Kevon 'crazy'. 

'When he called, he said the following: "My brother is trying to hit my mother."' The dispatcher asked, "Is he on medication." And the 13-year-old said, "No. He’s just crazy. … He put her in a chokehold, threatening to beat my mom trying to get him off my sister,"' Bibb Superior Court Judge Verda M. Colvin said at the sentencing.

His actions constituted felony murder, not manslaughter as he didn't intend to kill his sister. He intentionally placed her in a choke-hold, which is considered aggravated assault, and resulted in her death. 

'This act of violence resulted in an unspeakable tragedy for this family. I hope this verdict and sentence closes the door on this chapter of their lives and that they will be able to begin to heal,' District Attorney David Cooke said.     

The trial lasted for two days and included testimony from a deputy who said he found the teen choking his sister when he arrived on the scene. 

Alexus Watkins was engaged at the time of her death, she is survived by the fiance and her three-year-old son.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Wildchild453 (Aug 5, 2019)

Over the damn internet?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 5, 2019)

Mercy. Clearly this wasn't the first time he got out of pocket if his sister jumped in between him and the mom fearing for the mom's safety. This is just sad all around.


----------



## SoniT (Aug 5, 2019)

That's sad. Obviously he's been violent for a long time. My brother has a violent temper so unfortunately I can relate to this story. What was the mother doing in the 15 minutes that he was choking his sister? I know she called the police but 15 minutes is a very long time. He just choked the life right out of her.


----------



## janaq2003 (Aug 5, 2019)

And that's where this animal needs to be.. under the jail for that matter


----------



## Nay (Aug 5, 2019)

How tragic.  The state of the world and humanity's cold heartedness never ceases to amaze me.  We are truly living in some strange and dangerous times.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 5, 2019)

SoniT said:


> That's sad. Obviously he's been violent for a long time. *My brother has a violent temper so unfortunately I can relate to this story.* What was the mother doing in the 15 minutes that he was choking his sister? I know she called the police but 15 minutes is a very long time. He just choked the life right out of her.


Same. That's what compelled me to post the story.  I was younger than the little brother calling 911 and the only response I had when they asked if he was on drugs was "No, he just crazy".


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Aug 5, 2019)

So how fast is that jail house internet, Kevin? Are you getting to play your games okay? 

Do you ever think about how you deprived your mother of her daughter and your nephew of his mother just so you could have faster internet to play games?


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 5, 2019)

You know, I really have issues with minors being sentenced as adults, but stories like this make it hard to keep with my convictions.

It sounds like he's had issues for a long time. i wonder what if anything was done to get him help.


----------



## Transformer (Aug 5, 2019)

I don’t think that he should be ineligible for parole.


----------



## Zaz (Aug 5, 2019)

15 minutes is a long time for sustained anger


----------



## janaq2003 (Aug 5, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Same. That's what compelled me to post the story.  I was younger than the little brother calling 911 and the only response I had when they asked if he was on drugs was "No, he just crazy".


My brother is nuts too. Already been in prison once.. abusive.. his attitude is gonna get him a ticket back there


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 5, 2019)

Transformer said:


> I don’t think that he should be ineligible for parole.


 He still has a brother and a mother who he is a danger to.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Aug 5, 2019)

Do they sell Cast Iron Skillets in the Macon area?    I know there's a Tanger Outlet nearby with one of the Le'Crust (sp?) stores.

'cause as a Mother I'd given my son (or anyone) and abrupt & involuntary Nap if I saw them choking my child.
I'dda been intentionally  swangin' whilst he was so intently occupied with choking the life out of my child; NOT just dialing 911 and yelling

We'd both be in jail talking about "I dunno I blacked out"


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 5, 2019)

Ivonnovi said:


> Do they sell Cast Iron Skillets in the Macon area?    I know there's a Tanger Outlet near by with one of the Le'Crust (sp?) stores.
> 
> 'cause as a Mother I'd given my son (or anyone) and abrupt & involuntary Nap if I saw them choking my child.
> I'dda been intentionally  swangin' whilst he was so intently occupied with choking the life out of my child; NOT just dialing 911 and yelling
> ...



I like the way you think.   I've done a lot of research on the topic and many mothers don't believe that the children that came out of them will hurt them or each other beyond superficial "childs play".  That don't work out as planned if little Charles turns into a Chucky.


----------



## Chrismiss (Aug 5, 2019)

What a horrible death. He deserves every day of that sentence.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 5, 2019)

Ivonnovi said:


> Do they sell Cast Iron Skillets in the Macon area?    I know there's a Tanger Outlet near by with one of the Le'Crust (sp?) stores.
> 
> 'cause as a Mother I'd given my son (or anyone) and abrupt & involuntary Nap if I saw them choking my child.
> I'dda been intentionally  swangin' whilst he was so intently occupied with choking the life out of my child; NOT just dialing 911 and yelling
> ...



Hello somebody!!!  How a whole 15 minutes pass by?  Kevin woulda been picking his teeth up off the ground.

Just goes to show.... that wasn’t the first time.  Everybody in the house was scared of him.  But I’ll be damned ok.  Mother or not Kevin woulda got this smoke.


----------



## MamaBear2012 (Aug 5, 2019)

I was the little brother in this story too. My mom brought my older brother home on parole without telling me that he was coming. He had spent 15 years in prison. 

I promptly packed my stuff and moved out THAT DAY. Within 2 days my mom was calling me talking about my brother had a butcher knife in the kitchen and was trying to kill my dad. Y'all could have been reading about my brother in the news. I had to tell my mom to get off the phone with me and dial 911. It was a whole mess. My brother DOES have a mental illness, but my mom refused to acknowledge it.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2019)

Ohhhhh this is so sad.  That dear girl lost her life to save her mother from her demonic brother.  

No excuses for him, NONE!  The internet.  He's a hood rat cause I know he wasn't paying the wifi bill, nor for the home and food he lived in with his mother.     He's not a minor, he's a mad man.   So many lives he has damaged and taken all because of his selfish and brutal mentality.   

My heart and prayers are with this family.       I feel so heartbroken over her photo and her little child.  She was beginning a whole new life.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I like the way you think.   I've done a lot of research on the topic and *many mothers don't believe that the children that came out of them will hurt them or each other beyond superficial "childs play".  *That don't work out as planned if little Charles turns into a Chucky.



The bolded stands out (literally).   There are mothers who will see their child in the wrong and 'not see' what they did or who their child truly is.   They are in denial that their child is a danger / threat to themselves or others.   It becomes ignored until it blows out of proportion, hence this situation with this brother who choked his sister to death.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


>



Let's see how wifi treats him now...those concrete walls and steel bars have only one type of reception and won't nobody care how loud he cries and hollers.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Aug 5, 2019)

Wow. I cannot comprehend. Life in prison with no chance of parole is right.  Electronics are drugs sometimes.  This situation would be one time I would try to find anything in the house to attack/kill my own son to get him to let go. But we can only imagine what we would really do. Tragic!


----------



## chocolat79 (Aug 6, 2019)

Pretty much every thought I had has been expressed. Glad this didn't drag out and he's going to prison.  No excuses for him. And like someone said,  Mom should've gotten out that frying pan.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 6, 2019)

Tragic all around. I cant imagine watching one of my kids kill another for 15 mins. I dont even like when they bicker at each other. I have no siblings but I believe the way it should work is....this other person who shares parents with you has your back forever! 
This is sad and tragic. He killed his Sis and look at how many lives he messed up for WiFi? I think it's going to take him many years to comprehend the damage he did to himself.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Aug 6, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ..........  *Electronics are drugs sometimes*.......Tragic!



Quoted and bolded because "they" intentionally engineer the Apps to be addicting.  The desire is to get you hooked (on attention seeking, looking for updates, etc.)  
So....someone with an addictive personality could possibly find themselves behaving or reacting like a "Junkie".   Just like the dude in the OP did.   
I'm not saying it's a conspiracy, but I am saying User (and parents) beware.


----------



## MeMyselfnMzT (Aug 6, 2019)

So, this little monster changed the WiFi password as if it were his house when he probably didn't pay one bill. Then, the mother watched for 15 whole minutes while he strangled her daughter who was only trying to defend her? I cannot even imagine being so afraid of my own child that I would watch him kill another child of mine without trying to step in at all. This is why I think giving youthful offenders life sentences should be handled on a case by case basis rather than saying they should never be sentenced to life prison sentences without parole. Some youth are rotten to the core (like this one) and we can't sacrifice everyone else trying to be bleeding hearts and save every darn body. I'm so angry about this story.


----------



## taz007 (Aug 6, 2019)

This story gets more tragic the more I read 

The sister’s fiancé is serving 20 years:

“De’Andre Thomas, Alexus Watkins’ *fiance* and father of her 3-year-old, was handcuffed and wearing an orange jumpsuit when he testified at the bench trial Thursday. *Thomas is serving a 20-year sentence at Smith State Prison for voluntary manslaughter *in the February 2017 shooting death of Kareem Mano outside the USA Grocery on Rocky Creek Road.”

Read more here: https://www.macon.com/news/local/crime/article233411462.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Tootuff (Aug 6, 2019)

SoniT said:


> That's sad. Obviously he's been violent for a long time. My brother has a violent temper so unfortunately I can relate to this story. *What was the mother doing in the 15 minutes that he was choking his sister? *I know she called the police but 15 minutes is a very long time. He just choked the life right out of her.



That's what I was wondering. It's hard to say what you would do in a dangerous situation but I think I would have hit him so hard over his head with the heaviest thing I could pickup that he would have needed CPR when the police arrived.  15 minutes is a very long time to watch someone choke your child.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 6, 2019)

taz007 said:


> This story gets more tragic the more I read
> 
> The sister’s fiancé is serving 20 years:
> 
> ...



The article says the mom asked the sister to help her, then she lied to the police and said the sister was the aggressor to try to get a lighter sentence for the son. She's a terrible parent.


----------



## SoniT (Aug 6, 2019)

FoxxyLocs said:


> The article says the mom asked the sister to help her, then she lied to the police and said the sister was the aggressor to try to get a lighter sentence for the son. She's a terrible parent.



Wow, she sounds like the type of mother who coddles her son. That's very common. I'm in my 40s and still have those bad memories of living with my brother. We get along OK now but I limit my time around him.


----------



## momi (Aug 6, 2019)

From another article:

_"He was given a chance to speak before being led out of the courtroom, but the only thing that could be understood through his tears was "I'm sorry."

"I think everyone understands," the judge said. "Including this court."

Kevon Watkins told an investigator he and his sister argued nearly every day, and Colvin said before she handed down her sentence that she was sorry the adults in his life let him down and never disciplined him or gave him the tools to deal with his anger."_


----------



## LadyPBC (Aug 6, 2019)

The daughter died defending her Mom but it appears that the Mom was too afraid to defend her daughter.  He must have been something when he didn't get his way.  What an entitled generation.  Cold, detached, and uncaring for even their family members. #LastDays




bellatiamarie said:


> Hello somebody!!!  How a whole 15 minutes pass by?  Kevin woulda been picking his teeth up off the ground.
> 
> Just goes to show.... that wasn’t the first time.  Everybody in the house was scared of him.  But I’ll be damned ok.  Mother or not Kevin woulda got this smoke.


----------



## Cheleigh (Aug 6, 2019)

Based on the backstory for this family, if we don't get the little brother and the grandson out of this toxic environment, chances are that these two babies will eventually face a similar fate. At every level, it seems these adults failed the kids.


----------



## Transformer (Aug 6, 2019)

No chance of parole means he's not redeemable.  There are folks that have killed random folks but have a chance at parole.   His age should be considered.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 6, 2019)

Cheleigh said:


> Based on the backstory for this family, if we don't get the little brother and the grandson out of this toxic environment, chances are that these two babies will eventually face a similar fate. At every level, it seems these adults failed the kids.


As long as the mother doesn't force the 13 year old to communicate with the locked up brother, it's likely he will turn out functional.   The kids who can identify crazy on sight will have issues but they don't usually repeat the same behavior.   That baby is in for a world of confusion, his uncle killed his mother and his father killed somebody else.  That's a lot of frivolous murder in the bloodline.


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 6, 2019)

So no possibility at all to crack his skull open with a skillet or broom handle or heels or a pail or an instant Pot or a slow cooker or something while he was choking his sister for 15 entire whole ass minutes minutes?????


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Aug 6, 2019)

Transformer said:


> No chance of parole means he's not redeemable.  There are folks that have killed random folks but have a chance at parole.   His age should be considered.



I don't know- is he going to get counseling in prison for his anger issues? Siblings, especially teenagers. might argue everyday but putting someone in a choke hold for more than a minute goes beyond normal arguing. Mother dearest was willing to lie on her dead daughter to get her killer son out of a just punishment. If he got parole, he'd go right back to ruling the roost at Mama's house. Note how he didn't fear any punishment at changing the password to the wifi that he didn't pay for. Mama would be making excuses for her 'baby' until she died.

Instead of 'weeping and wailing' at his sentencing, those same family and friends should have helped to keep him in line.  We can only pray that the younger son and the toddler escape this madness.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 6, 2019)

Once again, girl children just don't matter in too many black families!


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Aug 7, 2019)

He’s where he deserves to be for the rest of his life. Society doesn’t need to flip a coin to see if he’d change. He can redeem himself in prison and be an example to his fellow inmates. We’re good out here.


----------

